# Truck with plow for sell



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

Any good truck with plow for sell around $3K/$4K in Chicago area


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What do you mean by good?
4k budget isn't much and used vehicles are high in demand right now.
Quick search 4K doesn't get you much…


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That white dodge...4k....gotta be a spammer


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

dieselss said:


> That white dodge...4k....gotta be a spammer


Thought so too, turns out it's just a down payment…
Typical dealership giving them some line and then yank and reel them in…


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Those Chevys are all overpriced tho.


----------



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

I mean good by running truck.


----------



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

Just some I can start my first year with


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Peezy said:


> I mean good by running truck.


That's subjective....
Starting a tad late?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

dieselss said:


> That's subjective....
> Starting a tad late?


Have you thought about going to work for someone your first year?
As mentioned, 4K isn't much, ya I'm sure there's something out there. But you'll be fixing things all the time.


----------



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

dieselss said:


> That's subjective....
> Starting a tad late?


Yeah I kno starting late bad.


----------



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you thought about going to work for someone your first year?
> As mentioned, 4K isn't much, ya I'm sure there's something out there. But you'll be fixing things all the time.


Yeah I'll work for someone. Just thought I'll come across some.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

dieselss said:


> That's subjective....
> Starting a tad late?


Not if 2022 is his first year, then he's starting early


----------



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Not if 2022 is his first year, then he's starting early


Definitely. It haven't even snowed yet here


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I do hope you find something. Here a decent used truck is starting around $12,000.00. The used truck market here is nuts, but there are not many new or used trucks out there anywhere.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

A good used plow alone can be $3000-$4000.
I don't think I would buy a truck that's been used for plowing in that price range. 
That said, if you happen to find something, you might find a good plow on a not so good truck that'll get you through a season. You can always save the plow and dump the truck in spring.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Peezy said:


> Any good truck with plow for sell around $3K/$4K in Chicago area


Thats a yard truck budget


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Thats a yard truck budget


Is it Walter budget tho?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BUFF said:


> Thats a yard truck budget


_Scrap yard...!?_


----------



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

Ok so what’s a good truck price that will get me through a nice season. This my first time everything. So I’ll jus buy a truck now and skip this winter and do lawn care.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Peezy said:


> Ok so what's a good truck price that will get me through a nice season. This my first time everything. So I'll jus buy a truck now and skip this winter and do lawn care.


Used truck prices are insane. Very hard to find something decent with less than 200,000 miles for under 8K. Anything you buy in the midwest is going to have some rust. Anything you buy out west is going to have high mileage.
If you're thinking about plowing next year, get a 3/4 or 1 ton.
As far as brands, they all have their quirks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Peezy said:


> Ok so what's a good truck price that will get me through a nice season. This my first time everything. So I'll jus buy a truck now and skip this winter and do lawn care.


Type of work you plan to doing weighs in on what type of rig is best suited for the work.
Resi's in town are small and a smalled rig would be better vs resi's in rural areas where driveways are mulch bigger and wind can be an issue.
Commercail kind of follows the same general idea of resi, gas stations, banks and small strip mall property's don't require whats needed for Box Stores and large bussiness parks.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Peezy said:


> Ok so what's a good truck price that will get me through a nice season. This my first time everything. So I'll jus buy a truck now and skip this winter and do lawn care.


Wait!
Just imagine, if you did something else more lucrative, like fertilizing, landscaping, window licking, the choices are endless, but it ain't lawn care/ mowing.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Everyone here is being good too nice.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

SilverPine said:


> Everyone here is being good too nice.


Coming from the Canadian…


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SilverPine said:


> Everyone here is being good too nice.


Eh...


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/jordan-99-f350-73l-tdsl-4wdnew-brakes/7420885430.html


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

seville009 said:


> https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/jordan-99-f350-73l-tdsl-4wdnew-brakes/7420885430.html


100k on the odo yet no pictures of it…

that'll sell quicker than @TheXpress2002 sold his jeep.

Edit: just called 177,000 on the odometer.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

seville009 said:


> https://syracuse.craigslist.org/cto/d/jordan-99-f350-73l-tdsl-4wdnew-brakes/7420885430.html


Low mileage, but it looks like it was stored in the Broome county's salt bin.

An example of an okay plow on a not so okay truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

"Runs and *shifts*"

That's nice - I've found trucks much easier to drive when they are able to shift.


----------



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

Appreciate y’all


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> "Runs and *shifts*"
> 
> That's nice - I've found trucks much easier to drive when they are able to shift.


That's used car salesman lingo for the transmission still has a little life in it...but not much.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> That's used car salesman lingo for the transmission still has a little life in it...but not much.


Would you call that a "diamond in the rough"???


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Would you call that a "diamond in the rough"???


If you're talking about driving it with your but cheeks clenched...yes.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Peezy said:


> Ok so what's a good truck price that will get me through a nice season. This my first time everything. So I'll jus buy a truck now and skip this winter and do lawn care.


Just curious - do you have any lawn care equipment to go in this hypothetical truck?

(this popcorn emoji approved by @VSadmin)


----------



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

cwren2472 said:


> Just curious - do you have any lawn care equipment to go in this hypothetical truck?
> 
> (this popcorn emoji approved by @VSadmin)


Yeaa the basics


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Peezy said:


> Yeaa the basics


Everyone has to start somewhere.
Lawn care can be a little more forgiving than snow. 
Work hard next summer and save up for a decent plow truck.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/611797160033432/


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Western1 said:


> Here ya go


$1,234 seems like a steal


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha yea. 3k and under depending on which train wreck


----------



## Peezy (Dec 15, 2021)

I’m just gone wait.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Peezy said:


> I'm just gone wait.


Dont sit it out completely. Everybody needs help. Make a couple calls, get a seat in somebody else's truck. Save, then build summer first, its easier. You may find you dont want to run your own winter work. Running your own show in the winter isnt all it appears to be.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It’s knot?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Western1 said:


> It's knot?


It can be, but it was a long hard process to get there, for me.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea it’s tough for sure


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Western1 said:


> It's knots in the stomach!!!


----------

